# 1234



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey, did anybody notice that today's date (in the American format) is 12/3/4?


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 3, 2004)

Cool...  Have a lot of spare time on our hands?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## cupotea (Dec 3, 2004)

I remember they made a big deal of it on MTV (well, Much Music, Canada's MTV) when it was 8:02 on Feb 20 a couple of years ago. It was 20:02.20/02/2002 ...


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> I remember they made a big deal of it on MTV (well, Much Music, Canada's MTV) when it was 8:02 on Feb 20 a couple of years ago. It was 20:02.20/02/2002 ...



My cousin's daughter was born at 2:12 02/02/2000 in room 220. :


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ChristianasJourney_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> ...



Wow! That's way cool!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 3, 2004)

No day will ever beat pi day!

Or, 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971... day (yeah, I memorized the first 40 decimal places during one of those high-school summers when I had no life!)


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 3, 2004)

Actually, any March 14th is obviously a pi day, but I'm really waiting for 3/14/15 at 9:26:53!


----------



## alwaysreforming (Dec 4, 2004)

Quote:
"Have a lot of spare time on our hands?"

Well lets see....I clicked on a post titled "1234". I mean, what was I expecting to find? Not only that, but I'm replying! Do I need a life or what?


----------



## cupotea (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm surprised this is still going. And that I keep looking at it.


----------



## john_Mark (Dec 4, 2004)

*You think that\'s funny...well...*

When I first started posting I thought that VirginiaHuguenot was a woman named Virginia! LOL


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, I have a lot of time on my hands and this discussion is better than the Salad dressing one....... I learned about Pi day.


----------



## Dan.... (Dec 4, 2004)

> 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971...



Wow, that's pretty good.

Here's another peice of worthless information:

1/7 converted to a decimal number is: 
.142857 repeating.

All you have to do is memorize those six digits in that order, and you automatically know the decimal equivalent to all 7 sevenths:
For 1/7, begin with the "1" = .142857142857142857
For 2/7, begin with the "2" = .285714285714285714
For 3/7, begin with the "4" = .428571428571428571
For 4/7, begin with 5
For 5/7, begin with 7
For 6/7, begin with 8
...and obviously 7/7 = 1.0

Although, it might be best to keep the fact that you know the decimal equivalent to all seven sevenths to yourself; otherwise people will really think you're a nerd.


----------



## Scot (Dec 4, 2004)

> You think that's funny...well...
> 
> 
> 
> When I first started posting I thought that VirginiaHuguenot was a woman named Virginia! LOL



Oh yeah, well everytime someone uses the term "Dispensational", I keep thinking they're saying "DIPsy".  I guess it's pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scot_
> 
> 
> > You think that's funny...well...
> ...



Tipsy? Well, I guess they sort of ALL have similar results on the mind!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by john_Mark_
> When I first started posting I thought that VirginiaHuguenot was a woman named Virginia! LOL


----------



## Authorised (Dec 4, 2004)

Pi day was celebrated even in our calculus class on the fourteenth day of the third six weeks!

Mmmmmm...pi.

The only day we've ever gotten in which we didn't get mountains of work...

[Edited on 4-12-2004 by Authorised]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 4, 2005)

Today is:

Month-*3*

Day-*4*

Year-*5*


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 4, 2005)

did someone mention pie? I'll take the chocolate mousse!


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 4, 2005)

So, on the 6th of June next year, Xavier Solano or Prince Charles or Bill Clinton or Tim LaHaye or the new pope will declare himself the head of the EU and then watch out. A friend of mine who used to go to school with a nephew of the lady that cleaned house for Hal Lindsey's sister-in-law told my cousin who used to work with Rexella's hair-dresser so don't think I'm a nut.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristianasJourney_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> ...



And notice the pattern - 2-2-2. Three sets of numbers. Now if you take those three sets of numbers and multiply them by themselves...OH NO! I'VE DISCOVERED THE ANTI-CHR*!..........

*men in black suits come grab me and take me away....*


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 4, 2005)

While Kerry is away being fitted for his implant and have his brainwashed lets remind one another to be vigilante in watching for a change in his thinking when he gets back. This is not the first time that one of us have been abducted by men in black or aliens.

As I have studied the posts of the victims some thought patterns seem to appear over and over. These posts most often begin with the words, "I used to be credo but now I'm pedo...."

Beware!


----------



## turmeric (Mar 4, 2005)

T=20, I=9, M=13, L=12, A=1, H=8, A=1, Y=25, E=5, let's add 'em up.
95=9+5=14=1+4=5. Hmmm, nothing,,,maybe I should have spelled out TIMOTHY...

Pie day sounds good, though, I'd like either the gooseberry or strawberry-rhubarb please!

[Edited on 3-4-2005 by turmeric]


----------

